
After Attacks on Muslims, Where Is the Outpouring? - georgecmu
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/06/world/europe/muslims-baghdad-dhaka-istanbul-terror.html?_r=0
======
dudul
"The flags of Iraq, Saudi Arabia, Turkey and Bangladesh have not been widely
projected on landmarks or adopted as profile pictures. "

I think I have seen pictures of various landmarks in Europe with the Turkish
flag.

